# Disney Castle



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Size is 440x330x25mm deep. Wood is cherry. Plan is to have painted so wood is unfinished.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dan that’s really sharp , love the detail . Thanks for sharing


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No paint. Just a nice mellow stain, or put a finish on just like it is.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is better than the Disney Castle, great job giving it a 3D effect.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

that castle look amazing. The one I did for a little ones toy box is no where as detailed but they wanted the Disney friends. I did paint it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. Buy you have to be really cautious about doing anything Disney related. Some years back a day care in FL redid their interior, and got some Disney characters painted on the walls. Well, seems the Disney corp got wind of that. Not sure what the whole story was, but the Disney characters wound up getting painted over., I got the impression Disney wanted money. Walt would have hated that. The day care then asked Warner if they could use some of their characters, and Warner immediately gave them permission to do so, with no obligation. Yea Warner. Boo Disney. So, if you go to jail for doing this, we want pictures.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Greed = Evil = Disney


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Update- Disney castle back from painter.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow , I’m not normally a big fan of painting,but this rocks


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it. I think you are OK if you don't sell it. Any variation, an extra tower or two, or placed differently, ought to change things. Just look up the castle Disney used as a model and rename it the _____ Castle. If you try to sell it, you could have some hassels. Change the color scheme slightly should help.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good, but I would have gone with a stain. Painting something like that just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Dan.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

JOAT said:


> Nice. Buy you have to be really cautious about doing anything Disney related. Some years back a day care in FL redid their interior, and got some Disney characters painted on the walls. Well, seems the Disney corp got wind of that. Not sure what the whole story was, but the Disney characters wound up getting painted over., I got the impression Disney wanted money. Walt would have hated that. The day care then asked Warner if they could use some of their characters, and Warner immediately gave them permission to do so, with no obligation. Yea Warner. Boo Disney. So, if you go to jail for doing this, we want pictures.


Yes, copyright infringement is very serious. The NFL will crack down on people too! I even contacted the NFL for permission, but their guidelines are very strict, and want $150,000 for a license to produce NFL merchandise. I tried to get a small business one, but they won't do it. It's nice that Warner Bros. gave the day care facility permission to use their characters. Somebody turned them into Disney. How rotten is that?


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

The person who painted this did a really nice job. I can tell they put a lot of time into it. I probably would have gone with a stain too. I like some of the wood grain to show through and not have solid color. I do use solid color for sign lettering, but for art work, or carves, I prefer the look of stain. before I seal the wood I use watered down acrylic paint which sinks in real nice, shows color, but lets the wood grain show. Use good acrylic paint, not that junk in the plastic bottles at the craft stores.


----------



## John Owen (Apr 13, 2021)

Great job! As a disney fan, I really love your work. Looks amazing!
Can you tell what paint you used?
I have almost no experience with this. I have several different sets of acrylic paints and I once used set like here for painting on a wooden jewel-box. I covered it with varnish then. Everything looked great. But I'm not sure if it can be used for routed wood like yours


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The painter I use is a local artist. So I don't know for sure what type of paint is used. I assume it is a quality acrylic. She has done many projects for me. The paint is very durable.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Really really nice job on that project.


----------

